# Ergon SR3 Pro Carbon Saddle



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been riding a Specialized Romin Pro Carbon at 155 width and despite being professionally fit, I just can't seem to get comfortable on this saddle. I've committed for the past year to Romin Evo Pro but I'd like to make a change this year in search of more comfort.

I'm being told it's because the outside sit areas drop away and because of this, the actual sit areas are closer to 140 and less. Regardless, I need to try something else out. There are very few saddles out there that accommodate the 155 widths...

The Ergon SR3 makes a wide and flatter saddle that looks like it supports the sit bones better and I'm just looking to see if anyone has any experience with this saddle?

I'm 5'11, 190lbs (And dropping) with my sit bones measured at 145 plus. I have a fairly sport aggressive ride position and have been professionally fit otherwise... Riding Giant TCR Advanced SL Rabo...


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Rackerman said:


> I've been riding a Specialized Romin Pro Carbon at 155 width and despite being professionally fit, I just can't seem to get comfortable on this saddle. I've committed for the past year to Romin Evo Pro but I'd like to make a change this year in search of more comfort.
> 
> I'm being told it's because the outside sit areas drop away and because of this, the actual sit areas are closer to 140 and less. Regardless, I need to try something else out. There are very few saddles out there that accommodate the 155 widths...
> 
> ...


I am very interested in seeing how this goes. I am almost exactly your size, plus a few pounds, and my "sit bones" also measure over 145. I have been considering that exact saddle.

I have 2 bikes. On the older one I ride a Selle Italia SL Flow saddle which is specially made for Performance Bike. It measures 147 mm wide. This may work for you. Check it out on the Performance website. I give it 5 stars.

I would buy the same saddle for my other bike, but it only comes in black with a fairly broad red center stripe. Looks terrible on my white, green and black CAAD10, so I'm looking elsewhere. BTW, the other Selle Italias do not measure as wide as the Performance one.

Please continue to post your progress in your saddle search.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll keep you posted. *Hopefully someone on here has some experience with these saddles!* 

As an FYI, I just picked up a 168 Romin Evo Pro Carbon to try out. It was super cheap on eBay and I'm curious what that width is going to feel like.


----------



## Ergon (Jun 6, 2013)

If your sit bone measurement is adding up to roughly 145mm, that would put your on our SM3-Large. To note, our measurements are taken on the sitbone sweet spots (the distance between the X marks)....not the overall dimension of the saddle.









We have an online app to assist in the process of getting on the right size Ergon saddle: http://www.ergon-bike.com/<wbr>us/en/pages/saddleselector

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice Jeff. I've ordered the saddle from Competitive Cyclist.com and hope to have it installed this week. I'll report my findings.

It's awesome to see manufacturers reps on here as well. It really helps with us "Unpaid" professional, middle aged, wannabe's!


----------



## Ergon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! Comp. Cyclist is always a good place to order from. If the SR3 doesn't work for you.....you can always return. A few notes regarding our saddles when installing.....

1. Our saddles tend install further forward on the saddle rails vs. previous saddle.

2. The saddle rails are taller than most saddles on the market. With that said, you may have to drop your saddle height just a tad to obtain the desired saddle height.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I have two frames and will try this on the one without the ISP first!

Pics and reviews to follow.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

The seat came in today. First impressions were very good. Very well put together and clean looking. The sit bone areas are definitely flatter than the Romin Evo and the back of the saddle is wide and flat. There is a slight bow up through the middle of the saddle that I'm guessing will add a bit of assistance with vibrations and some "Spring" type cushioning.

I mounted it up on my bike on the trainer tonight and yes as Jeff from Ergon mentioned, it mounts high. I needed to lower my seat post on my race bike... might be a bit of a challenge with integrated seat post on my other bike as this will need to be cut down.

I grabbed my thinnest pair of cycling shorts and mounted up for an hour spin. I immediately felt pressure on my sit bones unlike anything that I've felt with the Romin Evo. It was firm and yet comfortable. After adjusting the saddle angle just a bit, I was able to comfortably get through the hour spin with no where near the discomfort that I was previously having. There is not as large a cut out for the pubic bone (I think that's what its called) as on the specialized and that makes it a little different and will take some getting used to. That area seems pretty well padded so I'm not worried about it. The boys did not even come close to falling a sleep but there was a bit of pressure there that I believe will work itself out with some adjusting.

My gut feeling right now is that this is a great looking saddle that is supporting my sit bones correctly, light for racing and enough padding for longer and faster riding. I'm going to continue to play with angles of the seat to get it right and to make adjustments for the difference between the shape and style between the specialized and the Ergon.

I'll get some pics up soon and some addition info after a few more miles.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Rackerman said:


> The seat came in today. First impressions were very good. Very well put together and clean looking. The sit bone areas are definitely flatter than the Romin Evo and the back of the saddle is wide and flat. There is a slight bow up through the middle of the saddle that I'm guessing will add a bit of assistance with vibrations and some "Spring" type cushioning.
> 
> I mounted it up on my bike on the trainer tonight and yes as Jeff from Ergon mentioned, it mounts high. I needed to lower my seat post on my race bike... might be a bit of a challenge with integrated seat post on my other bike as this will need to be cut down.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

An update would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Seat has been good. The sit bones are well supported and the seat is by no means too wide or long.

On the trainer, It's a vast improvement over the Specialized Romin Evo Pro. The one challenge on the trainer is that there is not as large a channel in it as on the Specialized saddle. There is a channel but it's padded and on the trainer for 90 minutes, you feel the pressure. Outdoors and will a little less weight on the seat and more ability to move around, I don't think it will be an issue.

All in all, a well constructed and light saddle with good sit bone support and race quality padding... Trainer approved for sure and I'll reserve the my final review until I get back from a March break camp in the Carolina's. Seven days straight in the saddle should tell me all I need to know.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Based on some positive reviews that I have read about this and the Ergon mountain bike saddles, I am considering checking these out.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I can honestly get my update now after close to 1000km on the saddle thus far this season.

No question on look, finish and build quality. No question on this model being the right size and supporting me on my sit bones. No question on the pro quality and weight of this saddle. It's pro quality.

For ultimate comfort for me and my body type, I lacks one thing and one thing only. It needs a deeper channel to relieve some pressure on a sensitive area. There is a channel but it is very shallow and padded.

After riding my race bike with this saddle at a spring training camp, I had some discomfort but stayed committed to it. When I got home, I went back to my winter bike which had a Romin Evo Carbon BG saddle on it with a width of 168mm. It has a very deep channel and is fairly flat so the support of my sit bones is just as good as the Ergon. But that channel was like a nurse gently holding my junk and that's when I truly knew the Specialized was the keeper.

If Ergon would adjust their larger saddle to add in the channel, it would be just as good and tough to tell apart.

I hope this helps and hope to see Ergon continue to develop their product.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad I found this review. I was about to pull the trigger on an Ergon saddle for the added sitbone width and flatness that I'm looking for. (I already ride a Specialized Toupe.)
The deal breaker for me is the lack of a center channel. That's a must have.
Hard to believe that Ergon, a cycling ergonomics company, would design a saddle without a channel.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Ya, I thought so too. The closest I've found even since this original post was the Selle SMP Plus Saddle. It was suggested as a last resort, two weeks before a trip to Italy with 700+ KM's scheduled. It was truly a life saver. Ugly as F_ck but man, I can sit on it all day... I'm going to start another post on that saddle so as not to dilute this one. But check that one out if all else has failed as it ultimately did for me.


----------



## simplemind (May 8, 2015)

removed


----------



## Ergon (Jun 6, 2013)

jlandry said:


> The deal breaker for me is the lack of a center channel. That's a must have. Hard to believe that Ergon, a cycling ergonomics company, would design a saddle without a channel.


Through our 5+ years of research and design with our saddles, we found that channels or reliefs deeper than 6mm cause more harm than good. Our deepest channel is 6mm and found on our SMC3 saddle. Deeper than 6mm cause the ridges of these channels to cut into the rider's soft tissue. Also, these voids that make up most center channels result in the riders soft tissue to sag or funnel, causing a pressure point and/or discomfort. From our travels to events and retailers to size riders to Ergon saddles we have found 2 red flags which plague almost 95% of the riders we fit....
1. Current saddle is too narrow.
2. Saddle is too high.
3. Saddle is positioned to far back.
All 3 of these will lead to saddle and overall cycling discomforts.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------

